# Cheapest WiFi adapter available?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have an old S2 unit I setup in our spare bedroom. There is no network access in that room and I was trying to think of the cheapest, easiest, way to get it online so it can download updates. I was going to run some Ethernet, but that's a hassle. I have a powerline network, but an additional node for it costs about $70. I looked at the TiVo G adapter and it's about $40. Then I remembered that the old S2 units also support some 3rd party adapters. I tried to look up a few on TiVo's official list, but none were available. Does anyone know where I can get a cheap USB wifi adapter that works with an S2? Something in the $15 range would be ideal. I don't even care if it's G, a B adapter would be good enough for this usage.

Dan


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I suggest you ask Jamie over on the "other" TiVo forum.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Have you checked here: link

Good options if you can live with WEP only.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Check your pm


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The cheapest WiFi adapter is a $20-$30 WiFi router running in bridge mode. You don't even need to run third party software on some of them.. (though unfortunately, for one I bought, I had to buy TWO of them because its bridge mode only worked between the same brand - but it STILL was cheaper than a WiFi adapter.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hadn't even considered a router in bridge mode. I actually have an old G router I could use. Thanks for the tip.

Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can also get a used TiVo wireless G adapter for under $30 from Amazon and other places. I picked up some used ones many years ago for some great prices and they are still going strong. My girlfriend uses them with her S3 boxes.

And I use a third one when I bring a Premiere over.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo support list shows all the non-TiVo adapters supported.

Being it was 2006 or so they last added Wireless drivers (the last one, for their own adapter), no current adapter on store shelves will work, unless a maufacturer stuck with the same chipset for 5+ years. You need to find one of them used or OS, and yes, revert to WEP security (WPA is available only on the TiVo adapter). OR, as mentioned, buy a used TiVo adapter, or a Bridge and wired adapter.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wouldn't trust the non-Tivo adapters. I remember I bought a D-Link adapter that was supported, then all of a sudden they put it on the non-supported and it didn't work. That's when I had to switch to the Tivo G adapter. Now that I use MoCA, I have to eventually sell the adapter.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're lucky and patient, you can get a linksys wusb11 ver. 2.8 or 2.6 on ebay for under $10


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

I've got a Netgear b device you can have if I can find it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

They sell them for $20 bucks or less with a subbed Tivo.
Except if a Tivocommunity guy finds one to give you for free.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

replaytv said:


> Except if a Tivocommunity guy finds one to give you for free.


Free offer only applies to VideoReDo developers!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I appreciate the offer, but I don't want to open my wifi network up to WEP. When I posted the thread I had forgot that using a B adapter would require that.

Dan


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I don't want to open my wifi network up to WEP.


I think the TiVo brand adapters are the only ones that support WPA since they allow the heavy lifting to be offloaded to the adapter. But it sounds like you have a good solution using a spare router as a bridge.,


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Do the older tivo adapters require their own power source as well? (I forget, my older S2 is at my parents house on loan for like the past 2 + years)

Just thinking if using an older Linksys router would have a larger electrical footprint then a USB wireless adapter.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

ducker said:


> Do the older tivo adapters require their own power source as well? (I forget, my older S2 is at my parents house on loan for like the past 2 + years)
> 
> Just thinking if using an older Linksys router would have a larger electrical footprint then a USB wireless adapter.


No, they don't need an external power.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I bought a standalone wireless N adapter from Best Buy for under $50.00. It plugs into your Ethernet port. Its not dual band like the Tivo adapter but its worked fine for streaming 1080p over my home network.

Oh yea, it can be powered throught the Tivo's USB port too.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Keep in mind, most of the solutions presented here require a Series 2 Dual Tuner or better, with a built-in ethernet port. The only options for single tuner units are the TiVo branded G adapter, or just about any generic USB B adapter. I've used a linksys wusb11, a Netgear MA101, or one other I forget the brand but it was a generic broadcomm adapter I picked up at Walmart.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually already have a USB Ethernet adapter for the TiVo, so a bridge would work. However the WiFi router I have does not have a bridge mode built in, so it looks like I'd have to install DD-WRT or similar to make it work. Not sure it's worth the hassle. I can get a TiVo G adapter for $35 from Amazon. I think I'm just going to wait until my credit card lapses and then use my reward points to buy one of those. It's just easier and I'm feeling more lazy then cheap at the moment. 

Cruel irony: A few years back, right after the TiVo G adapters came out, I was actually given 3 of them for a favor I did for TiVo. At the time I had no use for them so I sold 2 and gave the other one away. If only I had just kept one I'd be golden right now. 

Dan


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use any of the bridge solutions with a compatible USB-Ethernet adapter on a single tuner (USB only) Series 2.

Also, some G adapters were supported beginning with the 7.0 software in January 2005.


----------

